# Selling furs?



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Is it legal for me to have the furs I catch tanned and then sell them to the general public? Perhaps to the touristy trading posts up north or something?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't have an answer but thats an excellent question. I see furs for sale at lots of different places and I always wonder when looking at them where they came from. Heck Jays in Clare has a whole rack of them........


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

MuskyDan said:


> Is it legal for me to have the furs I catch tanned and then sell them to the general public? Perhaps to the touristy trading posts up north or something?


Yes


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes. Just raw furs require a fur buyers license if purchasing and/or fur harvester license if just selling furs legally taken.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

would that apply to bear also? I have heard of people selling raw deer skins..


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

swampbuck said:


> would that apply to bear also? I have heard of people selling raw deer skins..


Deer hides are covered under your deer license and bear under the bear license. Legally taken are the key words.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> I always wonder when looking at them where they came from. Heck Jays in Clare has a whole rack of them........


FYI - Jays buys 99.9% of their trapping and fur handling stuff from F&T (including tanned furs).

Boehr - Am I correct in believing that the seal needs to stay on the hides that require sealing? Or after I get it sealed and tanned, can I cut the seal off and sell?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

After it is tanned and turned into product then the seal no longer has to be attached.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

